# 38th Battalion



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Garth Ulrich <gulrich@sk.sympatico.ca>* on *Sat, 29 Jan 2000 19:23:44  0000*
Hi,
My great-grandfather served with the 38th Battalion during WW1.  Does
anyone know if there was ever a history of the 38th Battalion published?
Garth
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"T.F. Mills" <military-lists@regiments.org>* on *Sun, 30 Jan 2000 00:26:43 -0700*
On 29 Jan 00, at 19:23, Garth Ulrich wrote:
> My great-grandfather served with the 38th Battalion during WW1.  Does
> anyone know if there was ever a history of the 38th Battalion
> published?
The 38th Bn CEF is perpetuated by The Stormont, Dundas and Glengarry 
Highlanders, and you will find their history covered in W. Boss "The Stormont, 
Dundas and Glengarry Highlanders, 1783-1951"   Ottawa : The 
Runge Press, 1952.
T.F. Mills
tfmills@regiments.org        Denver, Colorado, USA
Land Forces of Britain, the Commonwealth and Empire:
 http://www.regiments.org 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"voula post" <iris@bconnex.net>* on *Sun, 30 Jan 2000 12:58:48 -0500*
where can this book be purchased?
----------
> From: T.F. Mills 
> To: Garth Ulrich  army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject: Re: 38th Battalion
> Date: January 30, 2000 2:26 AM
> 
> On 29 Jan 00, at 19:23, Garth Ulrich wrote:
> 
> > My great-grandfather served with the 38th Battalion during WW1.  Does
> > anyone know if there was ever a history of the 38th Battalion
> > published?
> 
> The 38th Bn CEF is perpetuated by The Stormont, Dundas and Glengarry 
> Highlanders, and you will find their history covered in W. Boss "The
Stormont, 
> Dundas and Glengarry Highlanders, 1783-1951"   Ottawa : The 
> Runge Press, 1952.
> 
> 
> 
> T.F. Mills
> tfmills@regiments.org        Denver, Colorado, USA
> 
> Land Forces of Britain, the Commonwealth and Empire:
>  http://www.regiments.org 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
where can this book be 
purchased?----------gt From: T.F. Mills ltmilitary-lists@regiments.orggtgt To: Garth Ulrich ltgulrich@sk.sympatico.cagt army@cipherlogic.on.cagt Subject: Re: 38th Battaliongt Date: 
January 30, 2000 2:26 AMgt gt On 29 Jan 00, at 19:23, Garth 
Ulrich wrote:gt gt gt My great-grandfather served with the 
38th Battalion during WW1. Doesgt gt anyone know if there 
was ever a history of the 38th Battaliongt gt published?gt 
gt The 38th Bn CEF is perpetuated by The Stormont, Dundas and 
Glengarry gt Highlanders, and you will find their history covered 
in W. Boss quotThe Stormont, gt Dundas and Glengarry 
Highlanders, 1783-1951quot  Ottawa : The gt Runge Press, 
1952.gt gt gt gt T.F. Millsgt tfmills@regiments.org 
Denver, Colorado, 
USAgt gt Land Forces of Britain, the Commonwealth and 
Empire:gt  http://www.regiments.orggt  
--------------------------------------------------------gt NOTE: 
To remove yourself from this list, send a messagegt to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wishgt to remove, with the 
line quotunsubscribe armyquot in thegt message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"T.F. Mills" <military-lists@regiments.org>* on *Sun, 30 Jan 2000 19:02:06 -0700*
On 30 Jan 00, at 12:58, voula post wrote:
> where can this book be purchased?
See the books page on my website for possible vendors.  
Alternately ask your local library for assistance with inter-library 
loan.
T.F. Mills
tfmills@regiments.org        Denver, Colorado, USA
Land Forces of Britain, the Commonwealth and Empire:
 http://www.regiments.org 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sun, 30 Jan 2000 20:16:37 -0800*
Garth from Ian Edwards:
I suppose you also know that you can access all your great-grandfathers‘
personal docs re the CEF/WW1 from National Archives of Canada. Info
avail. as to how on their website. Can‘t recall the exact URL but it‘s
easy to find.
Garth Ulrich wrote:
> 
> Hi,
> My great-grandfather served with the 38th Battalion during WW1.  Does
> anyone know if there was ever a history of the 38th Battalion published?
> 
> Garth
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"BCMHS" <bcmhs@home.com>* on *Sun, 30 Jan 2000 19:45:23 -0800*
Hi,
The National Archives home page is at:
 http://www.archives.ca/ 
and the CEF page is at:
 http://www.archives.ca/exec/naweb.dll?fs020106etop0 
Cheers,
Rick
British Columbia Military Heritage Society
 http://members.home.net/bcmhs/ 
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, January 30, 2000 8:16 PM
Subject: Re: 38th Battalion
> Garth from Ian Edwards:
>
> I suppose you also know that you can access all your great-grandfathers‘
> personal docs re the CEF/WW1 from National Archives of Canada. Info
> avail. as to how on their website. Can‘t recall the exact URL but it‘s
> easy to find.
>
> Garth Ulrich wrote:
> >
> > Hi,
> > My great-grandfather served with the 38th Battalion during WW1.  Does
> > anyone know if there was ever a history of the 38th Battalion published?
> >
> > Garth
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Wyn van der Schee <vandersw@cadvision.com>* on *Tue, 1 Feb 2000 16:57:58 -0700*
Contrary to  information disseminated on this newsgroup. the 38th Bn CEF is
not perpetuated by The SDG Highrs, but rather by The Cameron Highlanders of
Ottawa. I‘m astonished that nobody picked up on it, not even Ian Edward who
is normally a sharp-eyed critic in these matters. There is no published
history of the 38th Bn. There was, however, a book compiled by one J.H. De
Wolfe titled Our Heroes of the Great World War including  Photoengravings
of Officers, Nurses. Non-Commissioned Officers and Men from Ottawa, Ontario
and vicinity. It was published in 1919, and includes hundreds of photos of
individuals in alphbetical order. Most copies are, I would guess, in
private collections or the rare book sections of libraries. If you have a
name, I can try to find a photo and scan it for you please e-mail me
directly.
Wyn van der Schee
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Wyn van der Schee <vandersw@cadvision.com>* on *Tue, 1 Feb 2000 17:04:12 -0700*
Contrary to  information disseminated on this newsgroup. the 38th Bn CEF is
not perpetuated by The SDG Highrs, but rather by The Cameron Highlanders of
Ottawa. I‘m astonished that nobody picked up on it, not even Ian Edward who
is normally a sharp-eyed critic in these matters. There is no published
history of the 38th Bn. There was, however, a book compiled by one J.H. De
Wolfe titled Our Heroes of the Great World War including  Photoengravings
of Officers, Nurses. Non-Commissioned Officers and Men from Ottawa, Ontario
and vicinity. It was published in 1919, and includes hundreds of photos of
individuals in alphbetical order. Most copies are, I would guess, in
private collections or the rare book sections of libraries. If you have a
name, I can try to find a photo and scan it for you please e-mail me
directly.
Wyn van der Schee
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Tue, 01 Feb 2000 18:23:24 -0800*
Ian Edwards/Edward heavy on the letter "s" writes:
Ah, LCol Wyn van der Schee: I‘m damned by faint praise. Sins of omission
rather than commission. As a former RSSO with the Camerons of C you must
remember that the CHofO were often, how shall I say, considered as
junior cousins at best by the "older" QOCHofC. heavy on the "C", heavy
on the "Q". Not only that but the 38th Battn was not a Highland unit as
far as my limited knowledge goes. I‘m a little suspicious of units that
try to stretch their lineage back farther than justified, even if
blessed by Ottawa. But, yes, I am aware of Officers who were in the 38th
who were also in the Ottawa Highrs.
Glad to see that you are occasionally posting helpful replies once
again. Call me in advance next time you are recycling tires up in
Edmonton and let‘s do lunch/supper. I need to tap your font of
information about a very rare 18 Brigade or ? formation sign circa
1950, Edmonton. Just to tease you.
Regards, Ian
Wyn van der Schee wrote:
> 
> Contrary to  information disseminated on this newsgroup. the 38th Bn CEF is
> not perpetuated by The SDG Highrs, but rather by The Cameron Highlanders of
> Ottawa. I‘m astonished that nobody picked up on it, not even Ian Edward who
> is normally a sharp-eyed critic in these matters. snip
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"T.F. Mills" <tfmills@regiments.org>* on *Wed, 2 Feb 2000 00:10:33 -0700*
On 1 Feb 00, at 18:23, Ian Edwards wrote:
> Ah, LCol Wyn van der Schee: I‘m damned by faint praise. Sins of
> omission rather than commission.
The sin of commission was mine, sorry!
I got carried away.  The SDGH do not perpetuate the 38th Bn, but 
they DID contribute to its founding, and you will find a history of the 
38th in the regimental history of the SDGH.
T.F. Mills
tfmills@regiments.org        Denver, Colorado, USA
Land Forces of Britain, the Commonwealth and Empire:
 http://www.regiments.org 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

